# Zeltweg!  (Ein bischen Fun)



## plc_tippser (10 November 2005)

Bekommt man so einen Namen, wenn man zu nah an der osteuropäischen Grenze liegt :?  :?:


----------



## MRT (10 November 2005)

Hallo!

Meinst du das Zeltweg in der Steiermark?


----------



## plc_tippser (10 November 2005)

Joh


----------



## plc_tippser (10 November 2005)

Die haben ja sogar eine HP.
http://www.zeltweg.at


----------



## Seppl (10 November 2005)

Woran sieht man das die Polen nicht in den Himmel kommen?


Warum bekommen polnische Babys einen zweiten Klapps auf den Hintern?


----------



## Anonymous (10 November 2005)

> Woran sieht man das die Polen nicht in den Himmel kommen?



Der große Wagen hat noch alle Räder.



> Warum bekommen polnische Babys einen zweiten Klapps auf den Hintern?



??


----------



## smoe (11 November 2005)

Und auch das können wir Österreicher wieder besser.... :lol:


----------



## Rainer Hönle (12 November 2005)

Weitere nette Ortsschilder gibts auch hier:

http://www.auto-motor-und-sport.de/news/fotoshows/schraege_schilder.87262.htm


----------



## Maxl (12 November 2005)

smoe schrieb:
			
		

> Und auch das können wir Österreicher wieder besser.... :lol:



Fucking.......

Du kannst Dir sicher vorstellen wie sich die Amis 1945 gefreut haben, wie sich Fucking entdekct haben   :wink:


----------



## Markus (10 September 2007)

dazu fällt mir der ein - wurde mal irgendwo zum witzigsten witz gewählt:

Sherlock Holmes und Dr. Watson gehen auf Campingtour. Nach einer guten Mahlzeit und einer Flasche Wein machen sie sich fertig für die Nacht und gehen Schlafen. Einige Stunden später wacht Holmes plötzlich auf and schüttelt seinen Kollegen aus dem Schlaf. "Watson, schauen Sie mal hoch und sagen Sie mir, was Sie sehen". Watson antwortet: "Ich sehe Millionen von Sternen, Mr. Holmes". "Was sagt Ihnen das, Watson?" 

Watson denkt eine Minute lang nach. 
Astronomisch, sagt es mir , dass es Millionen von Galaxien und Milliarden von Planeten gibt.
Astrologisch beobachte ich, dass Saturn im Löwen steht.
Hinsichtlich der Zeitrechnung schließe ich, dass es Viertel nach drei ist.
Theologisch kann ich sehen, dass Gott allmächtig ist und wir klein und unbedeutend sind.
Meteorologisch schätze ich, dass wir morgen einen schönen Tag haben werden.
Und: Was sagt es IHNEN, Mr. Holmes?"
Holmes schwieg eine Minute und meinte dann: "Watson, Sie Idiot! Jemand hat unser Zelt geklaut!"


----------



## Medical (11 September 2007)

Seppl schrieb:


> Warum bekommen polnische Babys einen zweiten Klapps auf den Hintern?


Damit sie die Armbanduhr der Hebamme wieder loslassen


Zeltweg sollte jeder kennen, der schonmal Formel1 geschaut hat. In Zeltweg ist / vergammelt / war der A1-Ring


----------



## plc_tippser (11 Oktober 2007)

Und jetzt stolpere ich über.... "*Tuntenhausen*"

[*Arsch zu und weg*]


----------

